# how to download waypoints to a Lowrance HDS-5



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a large number {maybe 200** of way points that i want to download to my Lowrance HDS-5. I am still learning how to mark and input way points and I wanted to ask if it is possible to use a computer to download the way points to the Lowrance. i have them copied onto an Excel Spreadsheet. If not, then i will have a job to manually enter them. So that brings up another question, do you have to have the boat sitting in the water to input way points into the Lowrance {I know you can damage a fish finder by running it out of water**. Do you have to unplug the Transducer to input way points sitting in a drive way?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Git$um said:


> I have a large number {maybe 200** of way points that i want to download to my Lowrance HDS-5. I am still learning how to mark and input way points and I wanted to ask if it is possible to use a computer to download the way points to the Lowrance. i have them copied onto an Excel Spreadsheet. If not, then i will have a job to manually enter them. So that brings up another question, do you have to have the boat sitting in the water to input way points into the Lowrance {I know you can damage a fish finder by running it out of water**. Do you have to unplug the Transducer to input way points sitting in a drive way?


What form do you have the 200 waypoints in?

One way to do it is to get the waypoints into Easy Gps (freeware) and then store/save them on an SD card and then upload via the SD card to your unit.

Second question...no. I've done this many times sitting with my HDS unit at my kitchen table.


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Export them to a SD card formatted .XGPS. then insert the SD card into the HDS-5 and import them

Go to the Navioncis web page and install Navionics PC app


----------

